# Check Engine Soon Light



## lrh23 (Jun 1, 2014)

I replaced my alternator last week and after leaving the dealership, the "check engine soon" light came on. The light stayed on for about 5 days and finally went off. Should I be worried? I took it to autozone and they were unable to find any codes while the light was on. I am only about 500 miles over my 3K recommended oil change


----------

